# Any idea how this magic trick works?



## bes1tirqb (Jun 25, 2010)

Any idea how this magic trick works?






He makes her predict the time of death of someone... how does this happen? Is it just all fake? I think it's just fake, but I'm kind of obsessed with it now.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

There's lots of these videos, I think. Here's another.




My guess is it's all faked.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

bes1tirqb said:


> Any idea how this magic trick works?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well for starters it isn't a magic trick. And he explianed it at the end. Also explained in the text under the clip, "subliminal messaging"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> There's lots of these videos, I think. Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a whole series on British TV. Not fake. Subliminal messages again.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This was a whole series on British TV. Not fake. Subliminal messages again.


Sorry, but I disagree. I'm not going to spend a half hour researching and debating, but I think the explanation based on subliminal messaging is itself part of the fakery. Whatever influence one can exert on another person through subliminal signals is not, to the best of my (amateur) knowledge, nowhere near strong enough to produce those kinds of results.

Give the rest of us credit for being able to watch the entire clip, same as you, okay?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Fair enough. We'll just have to disagree then.


----------



## bes1tirqb (Jun 25, 2010)

@KurtN
Did you even watch the clip?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ You calling me a liar? And if you are, why?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Back to the subject itself. I've used subliminal messaging as a parlour trick, and have had it used on me, and in both directions I can assure you it works very well, as both clips posted so far on this thread display. 
The amazing thing is how easy it works and how little you need to actually influence a person. In the first clip here the "performer" did one other thing that influenced here, that I saw, but which he didn't reveal to her. And possibly one other thing that I can't be sure of because I don't know all the details of their first meeting.
But believe me it is really simple stuff.
My eldest son, aged 11, can even detect it now. A while ago, he said, "dad you want me to say 8 don't you" Bascially he's getting too good at detecting it or I'm getting sloppy.

I'm not going to reveal things but I'll give you some clues, it's all in setting and communication, both verbal and non-verbal.

I will reveal one thing though, sometimes the set up can take hours, days or weeks, in order to gain nfo and/or plant the right messages.


----------

